# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Classic 2, telepresence robot, Mantaro Product Development Services, Inc., Germantown, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mantaro Product Development Services, Inc.

Home page - mantarobot.com/products/classic_2

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to the MantaroBot TelePresence Robot

Published on Feb 18, 2013




> An introduction to the MantaroBot Classic TelePresence Robot's features and how to control the MantaroBot.

----------

